# Hose



## BmXeR 2007 (30. Juni 2007)

Hay

ich wollt ma wissen wie diese engen hosen heißen (zum BMXen) ???
und wo kann man sich die kaufen/bestellen ???


vielen dank schon ma im voraus


----------



## RISE (30. Juni 2007)

Röhrenjeans. Am besten in der Damenabteilung eines mittlerweise beliebigen Kaufhauses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KVA! SIR! (30. Juni 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (30. Juni 2007)

willst du mich vrearschen
als ob alle bmxer von meiner gegend mit damen klammotten rumlaufen


----------



## PeterAnus (30. Juni 2007)

fahr doch in skin suit, die sind sogar noch enger


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (30. Juni 2007)

was solln das sein


----------



## Bampedi (30. Juni 2007)

> als ob alle bmxer von meiner gegend mit damen klammotten rumlaufen



wenn du von den hosen redest die in den kniekehlen so gewellt sind und unten nicht über die zunge vom schuh gehen und oben aufsitzen, dann solltest du dich schonmal an den gedanken gewöhnen.

es gibt keine besseren. leider gehen da keine schoner mehr drunter :/


----------



## Stirni (30. Juni 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> willst du mich vrearschen
> als ob alle bmxer von meiner gegend mit damen klammotten rumlaufen



wenn du es besser weißt,wieso hast dann nen thread aufgemacht?


----------



## paule_p2 (30. Juni 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> willst du mich vrearschen
> als ob alle bmxer von meiner gegend mit damen klammotten rumlaufen




frag doch einfach die... vll haben die ja ein geheimes lager wo es die "extra" für männer gibt...


----------



## RISE (1. Juli 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> was solln das sein



Halt dich an Paule und piss mir nich ans Bein. Fakt ist nunmal, dass es zu 80% Mädchen- oder Unisexhosen sind.


----------



## Bampedi (1. Juli 2007)

is ja als wenn er erfährt dass es den weihnachtsmann nicht gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (1. Juli 2007)

frontlineshop gibts n paar exemplare


----------



## ZoMa (1. Juli 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Röhrenjeans. Am besten in der Damenabteilung eines mittlerweise beliebigen Kaufhauses.




Oder im örtlichen Gayshop.


----------



## KVA! SIR! (1. Juli 2007)

ZoMa schrieb:


> Oder im örtlichen Gayshop.



that's ma man


----------



## Bampedi (1. Juli 2007)

edit: whutever.


----------



## Hertener (1. Juli 2007)

Bei KiK gibt's in der Damenabteilung chice Hosen mit Stretch. Kosten so 20 Euro. Suchst Du Dir halt was ohne Blümchen und Strasssteinchen aus, wenn es Dir zu feminin erscheint.


----------



## Slim_Shady (1. Juli 2007)

ZoMa schrieb:


> Oder im örtlichen Gayshop.



Nein, die Röhrenjeans für Männer sind ja nur was für welche mit so voll dicken Wurstbeinen... Die sind so weit wie normale Hosen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (1. Juli 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> is ja als wenn er erfährt dass es den weihnachtsmann nicht gibt.



Hey, den gibts!


----------



## Pulle666 (2. Juli 2007)

kann mir ma einer erklären warum man solche hosen überhaupt trägt...?


----------



## RISE (2. Juli 2007)

Um euch zu ärgern.


----------



## Pulle666 (2. Juli 2007)

ohh ganz schöb rebellisch^^


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (2. Juli 2007)

hell yeah


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (6. Juli 2007)

Hmm definitiv Damenabteilung, bloß dumm wenns aussieht, als wenn leberwurst aus der pelle quillt. Ich hab meine gaile atzenhose ausm skatershop und die is von Reel.


----------



## Bampedi (6. Juli 2007)

der einzige nachteil daran is wohl dass man für solche hosen das 2 bzw. 3 fache der h&m hosen zahlen muss...

fürs moshen sind die also eher suboptimal.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (6. Juli 2007)

Hmm ^^ joah naja hat 60 eus gekostet und nich das ihr auffe idee kommt, Mutti zahlt, neyney. aber zum abdrehn zieh ich die nich an, nur wenn ich mal bisl kuhl sein will.


----------



## RISE (6. Juli 2007)

Wer Leberwurstbeine hat, sollte auch keine Röhrenjeans tragen, das bleibt uns homosexuellem Magersuchtsklientel vorbehalten.


----------



## Bampedi (6. Juli 2007)

> homosexuellem Magersuchtsklientel



halleluja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (6. Juli 2007)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> ...nur wenn ich mal bisl kuhl sein will.


Yo, andere fahren da nackig!


----------



## RISE (7. Juli 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> Yo, andere fahren da nackig!



Da käme unter Umständen mein Genital in die Speichen...


----------



## Benh00re (7. Juli 2007)

penis undso


----------

